# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ماهي حقيقة المباهلة؟؟

## لامية العرب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  حقيقة المباهلة  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
احتوى القرآن الكريم على أفضل الأساليب، وأحكم المناهج، وأقوى الحجج في الجدال مع المخالفين من المشركين وأهل الكتاب والمنافقين، وغيرهم. 
ومن المناهج التي سلكها القرآن الكريم في معاملة المخالفين المبطلين المباهلة؛ فقد أمر الله ـ تعالى ـ بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ حينما جادله نصارى نجران في أمر عيسى ـ عليه السلام ـ فلم يقبلوا الحق الذي جاء به من عند الله ـ تعالى ـ وأصروا على باطلهم وضلالهم. 
* تعريف المباهلة: 
قال ابن منظور: «البَهْل: اللعن، وبَهَله الله بَهْلاً أي: لعنه، وباهل القوم بعضهم بعضاً وتباهلوا وابتهلوا: تلاعنوا، والمباهلة: الملاعنة، يقال: باهلت فلاناً: أي لاعنته». 
وقال الراغب الأصفهاني: «والبهل والابتهال في الدعاء الاسترسال فيه، والتضرع؛ نحو قوله ـ عز وجل ـ: {ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ} [آل عمران: 61]، ومن فسر الابتهال باللعن فلأجل أن الاسترسال في هذا المكان لأجل اللعن» 
والخلاصة: أن معنى المباهلة في اللغة: الدعاء باللعنة بتضرع واجتهاد. 
* المباهلة في القرآن الكريم: 
سلك القرآن الكريم هذا الأسلوب ـ المباهلة ـ في مجادلة المشركين المبطلين الذين يتكبرون عن قبول الحق، ويصرون على باطلهم وضلالهم مع قيام الحجة عليهم، وظهور الحق لهم؛ حيث أمر الله ـ تعالى ـ نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يباهل نصارى نجران حينما جادلوه في أمر عيسى ـ عليه السلام ـ فلم يقبلوا الحق الذي جاء به من عند الله ـ تعالى ـ بل أصروا على عقيدتهم الفاسدة، ومقولتهم الباطلة في عيسى عليه السلام. 
قال ـ تعالى ـ: {إنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (59) الْـحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلا تَكُن مِّنَ الْـمُمْتَرِينَ (60) فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ (61) إنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْـحَقُّ وَمَا مِنْ إلَهٍ إلاَّ اللَّهُ وَإنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْـحَكِيمُ (62) فَإن تَوَلَّوْا فَإنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِالْـمُفْسِدِي  نَ} 
[آل عمران: 59 - 63]. 
* سبب نزول الآيات: 
قال الواحدي: «قال المفسرون: قدم وفد نجران، وكانوا ستين راكباً على رسول الله #، وفيهم أربعة عشر رجلاً من أشرافهم، وفي الأربعة عشر ثلاثة نفر إليهم يؤول أمرهم؛ فالعاقب أمير القوم وصاحب مشورتهم الذي لا يصدرون إلا عن رأيه، واسمه عبد المسيح، والسيد إمامهم وصاحب رحلهم واسمه الأيْهم، وأبو حارثة بن علقمة أسقفهم وحبرهم وإمامهم وصاحب مدارسهم، وكان شَرُف فيهم ودرس كتبهم حتى حَسُن علمه في دينهم، وكانت ملوك الروم قد شرفوه ومولوه وبنوا له الكنائس لعلمه واجتهاده. 
فقدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودخلوا مسجده حين صلى العصر عليهم ثياب الحِبَرات جباب وأردية في جمال رجال الحارث بن كعب يقول من رآهم من أصحاب رسول الله #: ما رأينا وفداً مثلهم، وقد حانت صلاتهم فقاموا فصلوا في مسجد رسول الله #، فقال رسول الله #: دعوهم. فصلوا إلى المشرق. 
فكلم السيد والعاقب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لهما رسولُ الله #: أسلما، فقالا: قد أسلمنا قبلك، قال: كذبتما، منعكما من الإسلام دعاؤكما لله ولداً، وعبادتكما الصليب، وأكلكما الخنزير، قالا: إن لم يكن عيسى ولداً لله فمن أبوه؟ وخاصموه جميعاً في عيســى، فقال لهما النبي #: ألسـتم تعلمــون أنـه لا يكون ولد إلا ويشبه أباه؟ قالوا: بلى! قال: ألستم تعلمون أن ربنا قيّم على كل شيء يحفظه ويرزقه؟ قالوا: بلى! قال: فهل يملك عيسى من ذلك شيئاً؟ قالوا: لا، قال: فإن ربنا صوَّر عيسى في الرحم كيف شاء، وربنا لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يُحدِث، قالوا: بلى! قال: ألستم تعلمون أن عيسى حملته أمه كما تحمل المرأة ثم وضعته كما تضع المرأة ولدها، ثم غذي كما يغذى الصبي، ثم كان يطعم ويشرب ويُحدِث؟ قالوا: بلى! قال: فكيف يكون هذا كما زعمتم؟ فسكتوا، فأنزل الله ـ عز وجل ـ فيهم صدر سورة آل عمران إلى بضعة وثمانين آيه منها» 
وأخرج ابن جرير عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ في قوله ـ تعالى ـ: {إنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ} [آل عمران: 59]، وذلك أن رهطاً من أهل نجران قدموا على محمد #، وكان فيهم السيد والعاقب، فقالوا لمحمد #: ما شأنك تذكر صاحبنا؟ فقال: من هو؟ قالوا: عيسى؛ تزعم أنه عبد الله، فقال محمد #: أجلْ! إنه عبد الله. قالوا: فهل رأيت مثل عيسى أو أنبئتَ به؟ ثم خرجوا من عنده، فجاء جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمر ربنا السميع العليم، فقال: قل لهم إذا أتوك: {إنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ} [آل عمران: 59] إلى آخر الآية 
وكان وفودهم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السنة التاسعة من الهجرة، كما ذكر ابن كثير 
وقد أخـرج البخاري في صحيحه عن حذيفة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أنه قال: «جاء العاقب والسيد صاحبا نجران إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يريدان أن يلاعناه، قال: فقال أحدهما: لا تفعل؛ فوالله لئن كان نبياً فلاعنّا لا نفلح نحن ولا عقبنا من بعدنا، قالا: إنا نعطيك ما سألتنا وأبعث معنا رجلاً أميناً، ولا تبعث معنا إلا أميناً، فقال: لأبعثن معكم رجلاً أميناً حقَّ أمين، فاستشرف له أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: قم يا أبا عبيدة بن الجراح! فلما قام قال رسول الله #: «هذا أمين هذه الأمة» 
وأخرج ابن جرير عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير: «أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمر بملاعنتهم دعاهم إلى ذلك، فقالوا: يا أبا القاسم! دعنا ننظر في أمرنا ثم نأتيك بما تريد أن تفعل فيما دعوتنا إليه، ثم انصرفوا عنه، ثم خَلَوْا بالعاقب، وكان ذا رأيهم، فقالوا: يا عبد المسيح ماذا ترى؟ فقال: والله يا معشر النصارى لقد عرفتم أن محمداً لنبيٌّ مرسل، ولقد جاءكم بالفصل من خبر صاحبكم، ولقد علمتم أنه ما لاعن قوم نبياً قط فبقي كبيرهم ولا نبت صغيرهم، وإنه لَلاستئصال منكم إن فعلتم؛ فإن كنتم أبيتم إلا إلف دينكم والإقامة على ما أنتم عليه من القول في صاحبكم فوادعوا الرجل وانصرفوا إلى بلادكم. 
فأتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا: يا أبا القاسم! قد رأينا ألاَّ نلاعنك، ونتركك على دينك، ونرجع على ديننا، ولكن ابعث معنا رجلاً من أصحابك ترضاه لنا يحكم بيننا في أشياء اختلفنا فيها في أموالنا، فإنكم عندنا رضى» 
* هل المباهلة خاصة بالنبي #؟ 
المباهلة ليست خاصة بالنبي #، بل هي عامة لجميع الأمة إلى قيام الساعة، كما أنها ليست خاصة مع النصارى، بل هي عامة مع كل مخالف، إذا قامت عليه الحجة وظهر له الحق، فلم يرجع عن قوله، بل أصر على ضلاله وعناده. 
قال ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ في فوائد قصة نصارى نجران: «ومنها أن السُّنَّة في مجادلة أهل الباطل إذا قامت عليهم حجة الله، ولم يرجعوا بل أصروا على العناد أن يدعوهم إلى المباهلة، وقد أمر الله ـ سبحانه ـ بذلك رسوله، ولم يقل: إن ذلك ليس لأمتك من بعدك 
، ودعا إليه ابن عمه عبد الله بن عباس لمن أنكر عليه بعض مسائل الفروع، ولم ينكر عليه الصحابة، ودعا إليه الأوزاعي سفيان الثوري في مسألة رفع اليدين ولم ينكر ذلك عليه، وهذا من تمام الحجة». 
قلت: وقد دعا إليها أيضاً ابن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه ـ فقد أخرج النسائي عنه أنه قال: «من شاء لأعنته ما أنزلت: {وَأُوْلاتُ الأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ} [الطلاق: 4]، إلا بعد آية المتوفى عنها زوجهــا، إذا وضعـت المتوفـى عنها زوجهـا فقـد حلت» 
كما دعا إليها ابن القيم بعض من خالفه في مسائل صفات الله ـ تعالى ـ فلم يجبه إلى ذلك، وخاف سوء العاقبة 
وممن دعا إليها أيضاً الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ حيث قال ـ رحمه الله ـ في إحدى رسائله: «وأنا أدعو من خالفني إلى أحد أربع: إما إلى كتاب الله، وإما إلى سنة رسوله #، وإما إلى إجماع أهل العلم، فإن عاند دعوته إلى المباهلة» 
وقد دعا ابن عباس إلى ذلك، ثم الأوزاعي، ووقع ذلك لجماعة من العلماء» 
وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء في المملكة العربية السعودية: هل المباهلة خاصة بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والنصارى؟ 
فأجابت بأنها ليست خاصة به صلى الله عليه وسلم مع النصارى، بل حكمها عامٌّ له وأمته مع النصارى وغيرهم 
* شروط المباهلة: 
يشترط للمباهلة شروط خمسة لا بد من توافرها قبل أن يقدم الإنسان عليها، وقد اجتهدت في استنباط هذه الشروط من القرآن الكريم، والأحاديث، والآثار الواردة في قصة نصارى نجران، وكلام بعض العلماء على هذه الواقعة، ثم عرضتها على فضيلة الشيخ محمد العثيمين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ فأقرها، وهي كما يلي: 
1 - إخلاص النية لله ـ تعالى ـ فلا يجوز أن يكون الغرض منها الرغبة في الغلبة، والانتصار للهوى، أو حب الظهور وانتشار الصيت 
2 - العلم؛ فإن المباهــلة لا بد أن يسبقها حــوار وجــدال، ولا جدال بلا علم، والمجادل الجاهل يفسد أكثر مما يصلح 
3 - أن يكون طالب المباهلة من أهل الصلاح والتقى؛ إذ إنها دعاء 
4 - أن تكون بعد إقامة الحجة على المخالف، وإظهار الحق له بالأدلة الواضحة والبراهين القاطعة، 
5 - أن تكون المباهلة في أمر مهم من أمور الدين، ويرجى في إقامتها حصول مصلحة للإسلام والمسلمين، أو دفع مفسدة كذلك. 
وأما ما ورد عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود والأوزاعي من دعوتهم للمباهلة في مسائل الفروع؛ فقد سألت فضيلة الشيخ محمد العثيمين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ عن ذلك فقال: إنه اجتهاد منهم رضي الله عنهم. 
* عاقبة المباهلة: 
قال ابن حجر: «ومما عُرف بالتجربة أن من باهل وكان مبطلاً لا تمضي عليه سنة من يوم المباهلة، وقد وقع لي ذلك مع شخص كان يتعصب لبعض الملاحدة فلم يقم بعدها غير شهرين 
وقد دلت السنة على ذلك؛ فقد أخرج الإمام أحمد عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قال: «ولو خرج الذين يباهلون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لرجعوا لا يجدون مالاً ولا أهلاً» 
وقال صدِّيق حسن خان القنوجي: «أردت المباهلة في ذلك الباب ـ يعني باب صفات الله تعالى ـ مع بعضهم فلم يقم المخالف غير شهرين حتى مات» 
ومما وقع أيضاً في هذا العصر: أن المتنبئ غلام أحمد القادياني الذي ظهر في شبه القارة الهندية في القرن المنصرم باهل أحد العلماء الذين ناقشوه وناظروه وأظهروا كذبه وبطلان دعــوتـه، وهــو الشيخ الجليل ثناء الله الأمرتسـري، فأهلك الله ـ عز وجل ـ المتنبئ الكذاب بعد سنة من مباهلته، وبقي الشيخ ثناء الله بعده قريباً من أربعين سنة، يهدم بنيان القاديانية ويجتث جذورها» 
------------------------------------------------ 
للشيخ 
إبراهيم بن صالح الحميضي(*) 
(*) محاضر في كلية الشريعة وأصول الدين بالقصيم
منقول بتصرف من مجلة البيان

----------


## عبدالله السني

جزاك الله خيراً .. وأغناك من فضله .. أخي الكريم (لامية العرب) ..

----------


## علي الفضلي

بارك الله فيكم أخي لامية العرب .

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

جزيت خيرا

قول المنقول عنه:
وأما ما ورد عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود والأوزاعي من دعوتهم للمباهلة في مسائل الفروع؛ فقد سألت فضيلة الشيخ محمد العثيمين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ عن ذلك فقال: إنه اجتهاد منهم رضي الله عنهم.

فهذه الشروط التي جمعها الحميضي ووافقه عليها الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله إيضا هي اجتهاد 
وتقييد المباهلة بقوله ( في أمر مهم من أمور الدين، ويرجى في إقامتها حصول مصلحة للإسلام والمسلمين، أو دفع مفسدة كذلك ). هو اجتهاد ولا دليل صريح عليه لا سيما ورود ما يخالف هذا الإستقراء عن السلف .

فالسلف أحق بالإتباع ممن بعدهم , والله اعلم

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
 المباهلة بالصورة القرآنية فيها دعاء باللعنة على الكاذب ، وأظن ان الاختلاف في بعض المسائل الفرعية لا يدعو الى هذه المباهلة ، فالاشتراط  بأن تكون في أمر مهم من أمور الدين، ويرجى في إقامتها حصول مصلحة للإسلام والمسلمين، أو دفع مفسدة - اشتراط في محله .
ثم هل من يقين بان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا على استعداد للمباهلة في أمور فرعية ؟ هل ثبت ذلك عنهم بالسند الصحيح ؟

----------


## اليقظ

قول المنقول عنه:
وأما ما ورد عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود والأوزاعي من دعوتهم للمباهلة في مسائل  الفروع؛ فقد سألت فضيلة الشيخ محمد العثيمين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ عن ذلك  فقال: إنه اجتهاد منهم رضي الله عنهم.

فهذه الشروط التي جمعها الحميضي ووافقه عليها الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله إيضا هي اجتهاد 
وتقييد المباهلة بقوله ( في أمر مهم من أمور الدين، ويرجى في إقامتها حصول مصلحة للإسلام والمسلمين، أو دفع مفسدة كذلك ). هو اجتهاد ولا دليل صريح عليه لا سيما ورود ما يخالف هذا الإستقراء عن السلف .

فالسلف أحق بالإتباع ممن بعدهم , والله اعلم
كلام أوافقك عليه
والذي يظهر لي أن الشرط الصحيح بدل التقييد (بأمر مهم من أمور الدين) هو:
( وقوع التمادي والمكابرة والتطاول بالباطل بعد ظهور الحجة وبيان المحجة في أي أمر كان من أمور الدين). والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------

